# Waxamomo Specials



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Just a heads up to let you know there are a few great deals on Waxamomo just now, Wolfs Chemicals and Meguairs Detailers with 50% off :doublesho

I have had to resist, had my wrist slapped to many times recently


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumb::wave:

is there a discount code at all??


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

ilovewaxamomo gets you another 5% off. Free postage has went up from orders over £40 to over £70 now though


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cheers again buddy,trying to go thro paypal check out and cant see anywhere to input the discount code tho??


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

I have never tried going through the paypal checkout, I have created an account. It gives you a box to enter a discount code when you review your order


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

b9rgo1234 said:


> I have never tried going through the paypal checkout, I have created an account. It gives you a box to enter a discount code when you review your order


cany be assed way all that :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

:lol:
it would only be another couple of quid anyway :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

b9rgo1234 said:


> :lol:
> it would only be another couple of quid anyway :thumb:


the code worked Mr b9rgo1234 1quid odd :lol:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> the code worked Mr b9rgo1234 1quid odd :lol:


Perfect! Who ever said Scotsmen where tight eh? Thats the price of a bottle of Irn Bru saved there! :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

b9rgo1234 said:


> Perfect! Who ever said Scotsmen where tight eh? Thats the price of a bottle of Irn Bru saved there! :lol:


:lol::lol: when your quiet at work ,it all counts even a wee freebie of a bottle of scud :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Just hope All seasons dressing is decent now and i know what the glass concentrates like,as i have a gallon already lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Must resist


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

lot of the wolfs stuff sold out, have they gone **** up?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Top man thanks so much, just bagged 4 bottles of nano textile sealant for £40, normally £102


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Top man thanks so much, just bagged 4 bottles of nano textile sealant for £40, normally £102


Is it any good? The only thing I want from the site is the Festool Car Cleaning Kit and want to add something to help make the postage worth it.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

svended said:


> Is it any good? The only thing I want from the site is the Festool Car Cleaning Kit and want to add something to help make the postage worth it.


Yep it is mate. Have a look on utube. £10 reduced from £25.
Theyve got nano wheel seatant for only £15 too


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Yep it is mate. Have a look on utube. £10 reduced from £25.
> Theyve got nano wheel seatant for only £15 too


So it'll be worth getting two bottles at that price? I'm trying to spend money wisely but thats easier said than done.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

svended said:


> So it'll be worth getting two bottles at that price? I'm trying to spend money wisely but thats easier said than done.


Yep.lol
I was just looking and only need 1 bottle but at that price ive got 2 and 2 more for bartering in swaps


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Done, thanks Deegan.


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> :thumb::wave:
> 
> is there a discount code at all??


Am i missing the code here? :wall:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

richardr said:


> Am i missing the code here? :wall:[/:thumb:
> 
> ilovewaxamomo


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> richardr said:
> 
> 
> > Am i missing the code here? :wall:[/:thumb:
> ...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

richardr said:


> M4D YN said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dude
> ...


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> richardr said:
> 
> 
> > We'll just say the day has not been yours
> ...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

richardr said:


> M4D YN said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to get some wash and wax of the maguirs variety but its actually cheaper when halfrauds do their 3 for 2 deal
> ...


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> richardr said:
> 
> 
> > what you using the now as soap??
> ...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to add more bargain products :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

white satin has sold out :wall:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Looks like I'll have to add more bargain products :thumb:


when? do it now


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> when? do it now


I was gunna say the same, megs 101 please or wolfs rim coat for a tenner cough cough.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> I was gunna say the same, megs 101 please or wolfs rim coat for a tenner cough cough.


thats a good idea we can tell them what we want and at what price, think it will catch on


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> when? do it now


:thumb: 

And let us know in advance :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Might aswell get some things,fancied trying that Dodo juice Iron gloss and at that price why not.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Waxamomo said:


> Looks like I'll have to add more bargain products :thumb:


Sorted..made contact! cheers


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Specials page has now been updated with stock levels and new products at silly bargain prices :thumb:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodspec/COREseo.html


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Right, a little apology……..

We're going through a software update at the minute and our specials page is out of date, all will be updated tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Just to update you guys,my parcel was delivered bang on when you said it would be,i am not in at the moment,but other half took the parcel in and thanks,i'll update on packaging when i get home 

ORD201310272


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking foward to the updated page..had some proper bargains! Just a shame i wernt shopping for me then:wall:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Any of u recieved ur purchases from this initial sale yet?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Any of u recieved ur purchases from this initial sale yet?


Yeah, mine got here, even with me putting down the wrong postcode 
Got the wrong spray head for one bottle though, and the postage on that is a bit slow...


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Drewie said:


> Yeah, mine got here, even with me putting down the wrong postcode
> Got the wrong spray head for one bottle though, and the postage on that is a bit slow...


Ok cool. Hopefully mine will arrive soon then. 7 days so far


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Any of u recieved ur purchases from this initial sale yet?


Drop me an e-mail or PM with your order number and i'll look into it for you :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Public apology, guess what was at home when I got in tonight.
My parcel, sorry waxamomo for being impatient and thanks for the absoloute bargain on the wolfs fabric gaurd


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Public apology, guess what was at home when I got in tonight.
> My parcel, sorry waxamomo for being impatient and thanks for the absoloute bargain on the wolfs fabric gaurd


No problem :thumb:

Keep look out for more bargains being added :devil:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to say a few more bargains have been added :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmm more Auto Finesse stuff please! The DJ Supernatural Tyre Dressing is a bargain at £8, bet it's pants though.


----------

